

Firefox 16 unprefix CSS Gradients, Animations, Transitions & Transforms - lillycat
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/07/aurora-16-is-out

======
MatthewPhillips
> IndexedDB has reached Candidate Recommendation status and has been
> unprefixed too. This is amazing.

Folks, this is far more important than CSS. Firefox has the most complete
implementation of IndexedDB. More than anything else, it is what will enable
us to write completely client-side applications.

~~~
jmillikin

      > More than anything else, it is what will enable us to
      > write completely client-side applications.
    

It seems to me that developers have been writing completely client-side
applications for forty years.

------
kibwen
The new developer command-line interface (Shift+F2) looks really neat, though
I'll have to play with it to see if it really turns out to be useful. Here's a
list of commands:

    
    
      addon - Manipulate add-ons
      break - Manage breakpoints
      calllog - Commands to manipulate function call logging
      console - Commands to control the console
      cookie - Display and alter cookies
      dbg - Manage debugger
      edit - Tweak a page resource
      export - Export resources
      firebug - Web Development Evolved
      help - Get help on the available commands
      inspect - Inspect a node
      pagemod - Make page changes
      pref - Commands to control settings
      resize - Control Responsive Design Mode
      restart - Restart Firefox
      screenshot - Save an image of the page
      tilt - Visualize the webpage in 3D

~~~
derpmeister
Thanks! They should disable the flyout completion for now, though. It causes
the input box to lose focus, can't type a command with that.

------
gioele
For all the lovers of the "prefixes are not useful, just do without them":

> Also the <angle> changed: before, 0deg pointed to the right; now it points,
> consistently with other angles in the CSS spec, to the top.

~~~
tomjen3
Which is consistent with how all the other browser does it.

And I don't doubt that the prefix debacle is the reason they are getting rid
of them now.

~~~
lillycat
No, Opera and Microsoft are implementing the new syntax too (IE 10 unprefixed
and Presto 2.12, which is under development, too).

Hopefully WebKit will follow soon (if somebody has the bug#, I'm interested)

------
Kilimanjaro
My blood boils every time I see an odd change in a perfectly fine way of doing
things.

Compare this:

    
    
        linear-gradient(top,#fff,#000)
    

to this

    
    
        linear-gradient(to bottom,#fff,#000)
    

Why?

~~~
lillycat
The CSS WG wanted that both the <angle> and the keywords to be consistent:
both are indicating a direction now. The 'to' was added in order to let the
old and new syntax coexist during the transition time.

------
ck2
Proving what time of day you submit on HN is critical

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4278862>

Still, good information to know.

~~~
lillycat
And I did a search before to post!

~~~
ck2
No worries.

------
funksta
I can't tell from the post, but is the <angle> argument for linear gradients
still optional? Ie. is the following still valid?

    
    
        linear-gradient(#fff, #eee)

~~~
Skalman
Yes, that works in my Firefox 16.

~~~
funksta
Great, thanks! I find I use top-to-bottom gradients about 90% of the time, so
I'm glad the succinct form is still valid.

------
Killswitch
Bad timing on the naming... Aurora?

~~~
andrewstewart
Firefox Aurora has existed for the last few years. It's their preview release
of stuff, equivalent to Chrome Canary.

~~~
Killswitch
Yes, but in light of the current events, you'd think it'd be changed.

~~~
specto
Why, this is a browser, not some evil plot? They could dedicate it if they
wanted to.

~~~
Killswitch
No, but at the same time, it's just respectful to not keep the codename of a
project that is related to such a tragic event.

~~~
yen223
My heart goes out to the victims and their families of the Aurora incident.

However, "Aurora" as a name is simply too common to be replaced.

------
hopefully
Ohhh, how long have I waited for this moment.

------
PaulHoule
ugh...

i'd like to see firefox slow down with the features and focus on stability.

firefox seems to be in the same boat as microsoft office, eclipse, gnome, and
almost all GUI software. each new version adds meaningless features while bugs
proliferate unchecked. (Given that this problem affects GUI apps of all kinds,
perhaps it can't be solved?)

the latest thing that drives me up the wall about Firefox is that it's
continually alerting me that my "plug ins are out of date" but as of the last
few months the "plug in update" procedures are all broken -- I'm scared to
update Java because the last time I did that I broke all my Java apps, and it
seems like updates to Adobe products on windows don't work at all today.

~~~
sp332
"Each version adds meaningless features" This is because the new rapid-release
system lets them publish each feature as soon as it is ready. Since big
features generally take longer, it's not surprising that each little release
has fewer big features.

